# Medical Billing Instructor Position Houston,Tx



## jhill0731 (Apr 19, 2010)

There is a Medical Billing and Coding position available at the Academy of Healthcare Professions in Houston Tx. You have to at least have been in the field for 5 years. Call Jessica Hill at 832-768-5090. ASAP


----------



## devry123 (Apr 19, 2010)

Is this position remote by any chance?


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Apr 20, 2010)

Jhill.. You might want to post this under the Employment/Job section of the Forum. That is where most of the Coders looking for Jobs go first.

You might also want to state if the Postion can be done Remote or its Local Only !  Good Luck!


----------

